# Duck call



## Kyle Hayes (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey guys first time post one of the calls I've made. What do you guys think? What needs to be worked on? Any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 27, 2013)

Blow it so we can see if it sounds like a duck. Very pretty call.


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 27, 2013)

Burnt Osage?

With an exhaust that small, how does it sound? Crisp, high pitched?




Scott (smack down with the talking clown...huh?) B


----------



## Kyle Hayes (Oct 27, 2013)

Too be totally honest I don't know how to use the call....lol


----------



## SENC (Oct 27, 2013)

Great looking first call. Personally, I like the "waist" to be a bit wider. It looks like the wall must be very thin to accomodate such a slim lip and waist... if so, be careful... given the temperature and moisture swings these things go through, along with the overall beating they take, you don't want them made too delicately.


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 28, 2013)

Kyle Hayes said:


> Too be totally honest I don't know how to use the call....lol



I thought everyboody in Arkansas could blow a duck call. Even little babies down there got a duck call instead of a pacifier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 28, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> My 15 month old has one and thinks its a blast. Momma doesn't think its as cute...



I don't know why women are made with so little sense of humor :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------

